# LPT Ansteuern (Linux, GNU G++ )



## tworule (10. Juni 2006)

Guten Abend.

Ich möchte gerne per LPT meine 2 LED's ansteuern, unter Windows funktioniert dies auch  prima, nun möchte ich die LED's unter Linux (SuSe 10.1) steuern. In Windows hab ich dafür die Befehle _inp und _out unter MSVC benutzt. Nur diese finde ich in Linux nicht. Wie lauten diese Befehle für den GNU G++ Compiler unter Linux. In welcher header stecken diese Funktionen ?.

Danke im Voraus.

MfG,

tworule.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Juni 2006)

Hi


Man findet per google sooo viele Seiten die das dick und breit erklären!
z.B.
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IO-Port-Programming.html
und
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=lpt+port+c+linux&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
so schwer ist suchen doch garnicht.


mfg
Tobias


----------



## tworule (11. Juni 2006)

Danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe schon in google gesucht, nur leider nicht richtig. Tja richtig suchen muss man schon können .

Ich habe es so versucht:

```
#include <iostream>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <asm/io.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <sys/io.h>
// # define lpt_port 0x378;
using namespace std;

int main()
{
	ioperm(0x377,1,1);
	outb(1,0x378);
	return 0;
}
```

Ich bekomme immer einen "Speicherzugrifffehler". Ich habe das Programm mit root rechten ausgeführt, also per  "su" befehl.  Was könnte ich da falsch gemacht haben ?

Danke.

MfG,
tworule


----------



## ishino (11. Juni 2006)

Du holst mit ioperm Rechte fuer 0x377, schreibst aber dann auf 0x378.


----------

